# it looks like coding is the way to moneymaxx for the average person



## traveler (May 2, 2022)

srs

bout to get myself registered for college then take some programming courses to moneymaxx


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 2, 2022)

*if high IQ
Coding, sadly, can be way more boring than it sounds like.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 2, 2022)

jewcel said:


> *if high IQ
> Coding, sadly, can be way more boring than it sounds like.


How is ur IQ


----------



## Mastermind (May 2, 2022)

It's boring as shit if you are not developing something you truly like


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (May 2, 2022)

As someone who took CS for 2 years it’s indeed very useful but also extremely boring and filled with 95% incels


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (May 2, 2022)

PeakMaleHeight said:


> filled with 95% incels


rather that than filled with 95% chads


----------



## Lorsss (May 2, 2022)

Is it better to be a coder or a factory worker?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (May 2, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Is it better to be a coder or a factory worker?


coder


----------



## Hipcel (May 2, 2022)

Most people become programmers for the money. I'm sick and tired of the hypocrites I see online (Copeuora, Plebbit) and IRL.

"Muh I don't even know what I would do if I wasn't a programmer!! It's my PASSION, I come back home and continue to code!! I would hate every other job!!"

Shut up you coping sour graped hypocrite. If you were to join the job market 30 years ago your prog language probably wouldn't exist, your data scientist / back end "passion" wasn't even a thing, you'd pick another good paying job and would try to fool yourself and others that it was your dream one.


----------



## PeakMaleHeight (May 2, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> rather that than filled with 95% chads


Rather have it filled with 80% stacies

That’s what its like studying psychology at University if Copenhagen


----------



## buflek (May 2, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> rather that than filled with 95% chads


cope

theres no girls there anyways and having chad friends >>>> having incel friends cuz incels are usually toxic while chads are nice people


----------



## koalendo (May 2, 2022)

you don't even need to go to college for it


----------



## Racky (May 2, 2022)

>college
Just learn online and download books and practice


----------



## Mewton (May 2, 2022)

Just learn to code bhai 
@chaddyboi66


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 2, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> How is ur IQ


Mine? I'm Jewish.


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 2, 2022)

*Co*d*pe*


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (May 2, 2022)

buflek said:


> cope
> 
> theres no girls there anyways and having chad friends >>>> having incel friends cuz incels are usually toxic while chads are nice people


so ur looking for a college full of hot girls and people that mog u to death? jfl


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 2, 2022)

jewcel said:


> Mine? I'm Jewish.


So low iq


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 2, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> So low iq


Reported for antisémitisme


----------



## buflek (May 2, 2022)

Enkidu said:


> so ur looking for a college full of hot girls and people that mog u to death? jfl


thats not what i said. i said there is no girls in coding glasses (and if they are ugly af) so it doesn’t matter if there are chads or not. id choose chads over incels everyday as friends


----------



## chaddyboi66 (May 2, 2022)

Mewton said:


> Just learn to code bhai
> @chaddyboi66



Almost forgot about that thread ngl









"Just learn to code Bhai" "Just become Programmer bhai"


Curry++ tbh Python




looksmax.org





*Curry*++ tbh

















*Python*


----------



## TITUS (May 2, 2022)

Sitting for 8 hours in front of a computer doing something you dont like is pretty shitty, you better like it.


----------



## Deleted member 19465 (May 10, 2022)

I am a full-time programmer and I hate programming. I don't believe that any programmer likes their job unless he is a junior, a very young person that is eager to learn new things. After some time you just start hating your job. I only do it for money and I don't give a fuck about the project. It gets me paid and I can moneymaxx/statusmaxx.

In the beginning, I was like programming is my life, but now I just don't care anymore. I don't even tell anyone that I am a programmer unless asked. I see those programmers in my city (we know each other through groups), they are wearing iPhone earbuds, speaking English while walking (I don't live in an English-speaking country), flexing to normies like how important they are. They don't understand that they are just coping and that they look stupid/tryhard from a girl's perspective. They often bring a laptop to a coffee shop and it's not that they want to do work, it's just them flexing, like LOOK AT ME I AM A PROGRAMMER I HAVE MONEY. They are just trying to impress girls. If girls are repulsed by anything, it's by those tryhards.

Try to separate your job from your personality, do not make programming your personality. If you make it as a programmer (it's not that hard), do not flex. Normal girls will be impressed when she finds out that you are a high earner, it's something you let her find out. Do not be like I have a new iPhone, or laptop, do not flex with those things, girls don't care. Just improve your looks and personalitymaxx. Personality also does matter (unpopular opinion), if you are not a chad then you must personalitymaxx.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (May 10, 2022)

lol u say this every day


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (May 10, 2022)

don't care if the job gives me money if it's boring asf. Tried it and it's just so boring and reptitive, only people that liked it were Indians and chinks


----------



## Tobias Fünke (May 10, 2022)

incel_god said:


> I am a full-time programmer and I hate programming. I don't believe that any programmer likes their job unless he is a junior, a very young person that is eager to learn new things. After some time you just start hating your job. I only do it for money and I don't give a fuck about the project. It gets me paid and I can moneymaxx/statusmaxx.
> 
> In the beginning, I was like programming is my life, but now I just don't care anymore. I don't even tell anyone that I am a programmer unless asked. I see those programmers in my city (we know each other through groups), they are wearing iPhone earbuds, speaking English while walking (I don't live in an English-speaking country), flexing to normies like how important they are. They don't understand that they are just coping and that they look stupid/tryhard from a girl's perspective. They often bring a laptop to a coffee shop and it's not that they want to do work, it's just them flexing, like LOOK AT ME I AM A PROGRAMMER I HAVE MONEY. They are just trying to impress girls. If girls are repulsed by anything, it's by those tryhards.
> 
> Try to separate your job from your personality, do not make programming your personality. If you make it as a programmer (it's not that hard), do not flex. Normal girls will be impressed when she finds out that you are a high earner, it's something you let her find out. Do not be like I have a new iPhone, or laptop, do not flex with those things, girls don't care. Just improve your looks and personalitymaxx. Personality also does matter (unpopular opinion), if you are not a chad then you must personalitymaxx.


What coding language is the most important to learn to moneymaxx?


----------



## Deleted member 19465 (May 10, 2022)

Tobias Fünke said:


> What coding language is the most important to learn to moneymaxx?


JavaScript for front-end dev. It's the best moneymaxxing language so far. The work is easy compared to what I do. I regret for not going with it. If you are interested, then you can learn backed languages like Python or PHP and become a full-stack dev.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (May 10, 2022)

this thread just aint it


----------



## SeiGun (May 11, 2022)

incel_god said:


> JavaScript for front-end dev. It's the best moneymaxxing language so far. The work is easy compared to what I do. I regret for not going with it. If you are interested, then you can learn backed languages like Python or PHP and become a full-stack dev.


javascript can do backend by nodejs , basically just learn javascript you can already do full stack


----------



## lasthope (May 11, 2022)

incel_god said:


> I am a full-time programmer and I hate programming. I don't believe that any programmer likes their job unless he is a junior, a very young person that is eager to learn new things. After some time you just start hating your job. I only do it for money and I don't give a fuck about the project. It gets me paid and I can moneymaxx/statusmaxx.
> 
> In the beginning, I was like programming is my life, but now I just don't care anymore. I don't even tell anyone that I am a programmer unless asked. I see those programmers in my city (we know each other through groups), they are wearing iPhone earbuds, speaking English while walking (I don't live in an English-speaking country), flexing to normies like how important they are. They don't understand that they are just coping and that they look stupid/tryhard from a girl's perspective. They often bring a laptop to a coffee shop and it's not that they want to do work, it's just them flexing, like LOOK AT ME I AM A PROGRAMMER I HAVE MONEY. They are just trying to impress girls. If girls are repulsed by anything, it's by those tryhards.
> 
> Try to separate your job from your personality, do not make programming your personality. If you make it as a programmer (it's not that hard), do not flex. Normal girls will be impressed when she finds out that you are a high earner, it's something you let her find out. Do not be like I have a new iPhone, or laptop, do not flex with those things, girls don't care. Just improve your looks and personalitymaxx. Personality also does matter (unpopular opinion), if you are not a chad then you must personalitymaxx.


legit as fuck

alot of stems flexing 
muhh i study physics i am so smart
but nobody cares lol


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 11, 2022)

That's my plan in order to afford surgeries and escortcelling.


----------



## Deleted member 19478 (May 11, 2022)

You need to be *extremely *autistic to enjoy programming. I'm autistic and even I can't stand it.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 11, 2022)

I don't even know how a computer works, let alone weird coding "languages"


----------



## Andros (May 12, 2022)

Each time I pick a language, learn the basics and get bored. I also dislike having to write 100+ lines of code. I'm not motivated enough to moneymax by programming.


----------

